# Brass or Aluminum?



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

In a earlier thread I read the following.

>> The Chronarch uses brass gearing and the Core uses an Aluminum main gear<<<

Recently I took my Chronarch to have it maintenanced and there were some aluminum parts that were corroded very bad after only 3 or 4 months of use.

I was thinking of buying another Chronarch or a Core but I am now concerned that since the Core has an aluminum main gear and the Chronarch has a brass main gear that if I bought the Core I would have even more problems with corrosion.

Does anybody have any more information or opinions on this to help me make a decision?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

One thing you have to consider is how well those corroded parts you saw got maintenanced. Granted the Cores might take a little more TLC, but then again theres lighter material and that cost more. With that said, I've seen a few Core gears that had some "Shearing" going on. By that I mean you can see where the main gear had part of some of the teeth sheared off. This is usually caused when casting and engaging the reel before the lure hits water. The brass gears are more durable in that reguard.IMO I've got a Core and I love it! If you get a Core and decide to change gears make sure you change out the pinion gear as well. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

So I can get a Core and put the brass gears in it that the Chronarch has?

Are all of the internal parts the same on the Chronarch and Core?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

liquid2 said:


> So I can get a Core and put the brass gears in it that the Chronarch has?
> Are all of the internal parts the same on the Chronarch and Core?


The Core has a 6.2:1 ratio, so with that I know you can change out the gears to brass. Dont know if the New chronarchs are 6.2. I would imagine so. If that's the case then yes. The internal parts arent always the same, but the gears should


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Chronarch D only comes in 7:1 and 5:1 gear ratio versions. The Core is 6.2:1. The gear set will swap in these reels but like Dipsay mentioned you need to change thepinion gear as well as the drag washer and drag plate. The gears are different sizes so they do have some slightly different parts. 

With proper maintenance the aluminum parts will last for a long time.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

The core mfgv is 7.01 gear ratio right.

So the only advantage of the Core is the weight is this correct?


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I agree with Bantam, the aluminum gear will last a long time with proper maintenance. If your worried about it just get a brass gear, there not that expensive.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

liquid2 said:


> The core mfgv is 7.01 gear ratio right.
> 
> So the only advantage of the Core is the weight is this correct?


Yes the reduced weight is the major difference. And yes the Core MGFV is a 7:1 reel with brass gearing.


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Reels*

I have a Curado 200,and 300. I also picked up last years Chronarch 100 bsv. If I need another reel which should I get the D 7 or the Core and what size Core ?


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

>>Core MGFV is a 7:1 reel with brass gearing<<<

Thanks I didn't know it had brass gears, that will be the next reel I buy.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

What about the bearings on the Core and the Chronarch?

The specs say that the Core has four sets of bearings and the Chronarch has seven sets of bearings. I always thought that the more bearings the better, does that mean the Core is inferior to the Chronarch because it has less bearings?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The Core actually shows 5 bearings including the Anti reverse bearing. The Chronarch just has two bearings in the handle. Doesnt necessarily mean it's a better reel, just different. You'll Love that Core.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I've had my core since they came out....No issues what so ever....Just gotta keep it clean...


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

jerrybarnes13 said:


> I have a Curado 200,and 300. I also picked up last years Chronarch 100 bsv. If I need another reel which should I get the D 7 or the Core and what size Core ?


It depends on how much maintenance you are prepared to do. I take the spool out and clean with a Qtip and Corrosion X after every use, and I have had no problems with my Mg reels. If you are willing to do something similar, the Core 50mg has made the Core 100mg obsolete, in my opinion. If not, the D7 is an awesome reel.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> With that said, I've seen a few Core gears that had some "Shearing" going on. By that I mean you can see where the main gear had part of some of the teeth sheared off. This is usually caused when casting and engaging the reel before the lure hits water.


Old thread, but I was reading about brass vs Al. I was taught when using a bait caster to stop the spool with your thumb first then turn the handle. I'm guessing then ones you've seen with sheared teeth are from people who don't do that?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Correct, or they have a massive Hookset on a big fish that causes some shearing.


----------

